# My Pupper Toby!



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

My pupper toby, died about 2 weeks ago, i havent been on cause i have had a hectic few weeks, first toby died then my sister was in the hospital with a 60% chance she was going to die,she was at the door of death leaning hard is what my dad said, then when she finally got to go home then she found out her house was robbed while she was in the hospital. then i got a cold, all this was happening in a 2 week time, :yuck:here is some information about toby, When he was 8 weeks old my sister got him from a dog pound and kept him till he was 2 years old when he started to jump over her backyard fence and she lived in town. She was going to take him to the pound where me and my dad rescued him from a certain death. Toby lived to be 6 years old and lived the life of a country dog. He had a great couple of years. We all miss him dearly. my st. bernard/lab. R.I.P toby:no:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you have had a really rough ride the last couple of weeks. So sorry about the news of Toby. Hope things start to turn around for you.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, you really have had a hard, hetic few weeks..as they say ' the only way is up' xxx Hugs xxx


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Toby. And I hope your sister is doing better.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

*Here are some pictures of toby*


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry about Toby...I liked the pictures. I also am sorry about your sister...I hope she is all better now...and I hope they found out who robbed her. Its been a tough couple of weeks for you...it can only get better. Take care!


----------



## CharmedOne (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, Toby is such a cutie! I'm so sorry for your loss hun. He was very blessed to be taken in by you and showered with lots of love in his time with you.

I'm so sorry for everything else you've been dealing with. The thought of losing your sister around the same time must have really been sending you into a tailspin. I'm glad your sister is home now, although I wish it wasn't to a ransacked place, and I hope her health continues to improve.

My thoughts go out to you greatly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of Toby, we are here for you to rant and cry. I am glad that your sister is better and hope she keeps improving. (((((HUGS)))) Run free sweet Toby.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Toby - what a handsome boy!  I'm glad your sister is doing well enough to be home, although I'm sorry to hear that her house was robbed while she was in the hospital. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Toby...Hope your sister stays on this side of the doorway...You get rest & know we are here for you...Hugs to Comet, K? --Tailer & Tailer'sMom


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of Toby. He was a real cutie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope that your bad times are well behind you now.

Run free and play hard Toby


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Toby was such a cute little guy. I'm so sorry for your loss. Had he been ill?

I know what you are going through, with so much bad news piling up. I went through a similar period of nothing but bad news recently, so I understand how you feel. Hope your sister is feeling better.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

he wasnt ill but he had really bad arthritis and he was old for a st. bernard. they live to be 3-5 and he lived to be 6.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

Sharlin- that was really kind thing that you did, i and my family appriacte it, (i know i misspelled that tho. lol) but i really do


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Toby. RIP sweet Toby!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Am So Sorry. H Was A Realy Cutie Tht Is For Sure.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Toby, he was a real cutie. Hope you're sister keeps improving.

Hugs


----------

